# MAKE-UP QUESTION



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">What is your favorite make-up must haves? Please list the brands too as well.</span>


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Let me think:
Mary Kay dual coverage powder foundation
MK Blonde brow liner
Velocity chill-it eye stick
and mascara--I have never found any particular brand that really outshines another, so not picky there.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I use MAC. 
I like Shiseido's foundation better, but my sister gets a discount at MAC. But I still LOVE MAC.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The one thing I can't "live" without is Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Brick. (I use the Bronze coloration.) You can use it on your eyes and cheeks. It makes you glow! I have actually had people comment how radiant my skin was when wearing it! For the face I sweep the brush across all colors and for my eyes I use just one color. The colors aren't separated; they are all touching, which is different from anything I've used before.

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick










And I love using this brush with the Shimmer Brick:
Bobbi Brown Face Brush


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I"m a Merle Norman junkie lol...but for cleansers I like Arbonne. thier cleaners are faboo.

I like MAC but it is hard to find where i live so i just go for the MN. I love MN so much I would love to buy the local store. it is a stinky store but the one where I go (close to my moms house) is awesome and the one here so so much potential the lady who owns it just has run it in the ground it needs new blood but she wants to much for it so maybe she will come down in a year or two and i can get it then. lol


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I couldn't live without Lancome. They are pricey but worth it! I love their foundation/powder combination called "Dual Finish" versatile powder makeup... it's a thicker powder, and it covers shine and blemishes while still letting my freckles (which I like!) show through









THey also have great free gifts, so I only go there when they are offering one!


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">The reason why I posted up this question is because I used to work as a make-up artist for Prescriptives and was wondering what products women like out here...
plus I am also a make-up/skin care junkie myself. products I cant live without are Lancomes juicytubes, Stila Illuminating powder foundation, Loreal Voluminous mascara, tarte cheek stains, Boitherm aquasourse lipbalm and primer....just to name a few










































</span>


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My must haves:
MAC Eye Kohl in Tarnish & Minted (The Tarnish is a MUST have, it's a fantastic deep deep green and looks awesome on)
Urban Decay Baked bronzing powder
Mary Kay eye shadows (they are the best, they really stay on)
Mary Kay foundation & powders
MAC eye shadow in Humid
Mary Kay Velocity Blue Mascara but they don't sell it anymore








Urban Decay eye shadows in Shotgun, Midnight Cowgirl & Baked

I forgot to add my favorite scents.. I'm a Comptoir Sud Pacifique junkie, I love the Amour de Cacao and Vanille Abricot the most.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

My ALL TIME necessary items are:

1. Eye lash curler: Shu Uemura or Benefit
2. mascara base by shiseido
3. Cream de la mer, my splurge item of all time! 
4. Bare Escentuals foundation
5. MAC eye kohl in smolder (black)
6. MAC 217 blending brush
7. Diorshow Mascara
8. Lorac gloss

Signature scents:
1. Gucci Envy me
2. Philosophy's Amazing Grace


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Merle Norman foundation and powder 
Avon lipstick, nailwear, blush, eye shadow and mascara
Maybelline Eye Liner

Tommy Girl perfume


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are 30-something or older like me you go more for skin care than for makeup. I find the less makeup the better.

What I can't do without is Zia's Ultimate Exfoliant, Fresh Papaya Enzyme Peel and Even Smoother Alphahydroxy Papaya Accelerator. Used in that order and rinsed off after the prescribed time, it "eats" dead skin cells and makes your skin feel like a baby's butt. Then when you put on moisturizer or foundation it goes on like silk and any wrinkles or lines are de-emphasized.

I have "blond" skin tones and unless I am going to be out in the sun I don't wear foundation....just Lancome mascara, eyebrow powder and a little powder blush.

When I feel rich I'm going to try one of the microdermabrasion products you can get off the shelf now.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My must haves ...
1) Clinique Foam Cleanser (I used to use Active White but I can't find it anywhere so I have moved to their regular one)
2) Any type of curling mascara - they all work the same to me
3) Any type of eye lash curla
4) Clinique Fondation Stick
5) Clinique Loose Powder

I am not picky with eye shadows but I do love MAC eye shadows. I am very picky with lip sticks - I am allergic to MAC lipsticks and any scented lipsticks for that reason. I can only use lipsticks that don't smell like anything.

My Favourite Scents
1) Summer versions of Issey Miyake
2) Summer versions of Estee Lauder Pleasure
3) Davidoff Coolwater
4) Gucci Rush 2


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Jul 5 2005, 06:14 PM
> *If you are 30-something or older like me you go more for skin care than for makeup.  I find the less makeup the better.
> 
> What I can't do without is Zia's Ultimate Exfoliant, Fresh Papaya Enzyme Peel and Even Smoother Alphahydroxy Papaya Accelerator.  Used in that order and rinsed off after the prescribed time, it "eats" dead skin cells and makes your skin feel like a baby's butt.  Then when you put on moisturizer or foundation it goes on like silk and any wrinkles or lines are de-emphasized.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm glad to know about those Zia's products.... I'll have to try them since I'm in the over 30 group!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I couldn't live without Lancome. They are pricey but worth it! I love their foundation/powder combination called "Dual Finish" versatile powder makeup[/B]


I normally use Mary Kay products, but this Dual Finish from Lancôme is a lot better then the one Mary Kay has. Mary Kay also changed the foundation and I don't like the new one. I am now using Cashmere Perfect from L'Oréal. 
For fragrance I use Paris from Yves St Laurent. A lot of people are asking me what I am wearing because it smells so good. I also like Shalimar from Gerlain.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been using Lancome since I was 16, and I'll be 40 this year...

Must haves:

Immanence (it's a lightly tinted moisturiser, much better than foundation-leaves the skin glowing, looking very refined and evenly toned).
Dual Finish Powder
Blush Subtil Sheer

I also like to dust on the Star Bronzer Magic Powder brush for a luminous glow.

I don't wear eye make-up unless I am performing (dance) or have a gala event.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

For some reason, I have never been fond of Mary Kay products.







Do others find it good?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Jul 5 2005, 05:38 PM
> *Merle Norman foundation and powder
> Avon lipstick, nailwear, blush, eye shadow and mascara
> Maybelline Eye Liner
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Do you wear womens clothes as well?

-c


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I love Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation, but its a bit heavy for summer. I like it because it has sunscreen in it and its one of the few that has a shade to match my skin, i am so pale!! I like NARS blush. So far, I haven't found any lipstick that I actually like, but I keep trying


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

My makeup consist's of oil of olay regenerist serum and chapstick







When I want to "dress up" I some revlon mascara!!!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

oh i forgot to add what scents I like to use. My fav is Dazzling "Gold" by Este Lauder...but I also like Burbery Touch (not the pink touch though) and Rocking Rio by escada.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Jul 5 2005, 07:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Do you wear womens clothes as well?

-c
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78416
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was thinking that same thing!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Jul 5 2005, 07:07 PM
> *For some reason, I have never been fond of Mary Kay products.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I like them.. they used to be crap but the formulations are a lot better now. Of course I like it a lot more because my sister sells it and gives me a discount. I've found their dual coverage powder to be comparable to MAC's studio fix powder and it's cheaper too. I also like their eyeshadows because they actually last. I'm not too fond of their lipsticks or glosses though.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Jul 5 2005, 02:43 PM
> *I couldn't live without Lancome.  They are pricey but worth it!  I love their foundation/powder combination called "Dual Finish" versatile powder makeup... it's a thicker powder, and it covers shine and blemishes while still letting my freckles (which I like!) show through
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Is that foundation similar to MK's dual coverage, do you wet the sponge to use it? I like MKs but I am thinking about switching.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Jul 5 2005, 07:07 PM
> *For some reason, I have never been fond of Mary Kay products.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think they have good stuff, less expensive, yet decent quality still. They have changed a lot within the past 5 years.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Is that foundation similar to MK's dual coverage, do you wet the sponge to use it? I like MKs but I am thinking about switching.[/B]


Yes the dual coverage from Mary Kay is similar to Dual Finish from Lancôme. I have used both of them and believe me, Dual Finish from Lancôme is better.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jul 5 2005, 08:24 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



Is that foundation similar to MK's dual coverage, do you wet the sponge to use it? I like MKs but I am thinking about switching.

Click to expand...

*Yes the dual coverage from Mary Kay is similar to Dual Finish from Lancôme. I have used both of them and believe me, Dual Finish from Lancôme is better.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78447
[/B][/QUOTE]

I might have to check that out then. I am about 1/2 done with my MK and although I like it, it would just be easier if I could just go to the store and pick it up instead of having to wait for it to be delivered!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I love and wear MAC makeup.. lipstick , eye shadow, coverage.. for studio tv. 
there are two different types of studio coverage. The one that I use is for taking pictures , it has full coverage and you dab a little water on the sponge with the coverage.
It covers up any spots or marks and looks smooth. In the summer I use the share coverage .
The Only think I can ot use from Mac is the mostirizer... it give me pimples. Everything else is great. I also have all the brushes too. 
Mac's nail polish I love it as well

I'm not a fan of Mary kay but my girlfriend sells it so I tried the Nail polish
I use the bearly there nail polish... I love it, but they don't make it anymore. 
They also make this product for hands . I have to say it is great.


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Jul 5 2005, 08:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Do you wear womens clothes as well?

-c
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78416
[/B][/QUOTE]


NO!!!!














Those is what my wife wears!!! LOL


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Jul 5 2005, 08:37 PM
> *They also make this product for hands .  I have to say it is great.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78453*


[/QUOTE]

You mean Satin Hands ? I love it. I also like the Time Wise age-fighting mosturizer. The Oil-free eye makeup remover is great too. And if you don't like to use soap to remove the foundation, the Creamy Cleanser Formula 2 is great too.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane+Jul 5 2005, 10:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean Satin Hands ? I love it. I also like the Time Wise age-fighting mosturizer. The Oil-free eye makeup remover is great too. And if you don't like to use soap to remove the foundation, the Creamy Cleanser Formula 2 is great too.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78465
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes the Satin Hands it's great. I don't use there makeup, but there other products I have to agree they are great. I also have the makeup remover and love it. It is not greasy or oily and it remove all the makeup . Two of my girlfriends sell it. One always tried to sell me the makep and I'm just not a fan of it, being a women of coulor I don't think they represent the tones well. My other friend bought me the nail polish and I loved it so I got more and also she had me try out he satin hands . So yes the products are good. Well my first girlfriend was kind of shocked I had the products. I told her I'm loyal to Mac ,I will not change my makeup but you could have suggested other things besides the makeup.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Jul 5 2005, 12:51 PM
> *My ALL TIME necessary items are:
> 
> 1. Eye lash curler:  Shu Uemura or Benefit
> ...


[/QUOTE]


<span style="font-family:Times">Paris'Mom we have a lot in common....I also love and cant imagine life w/o....
1. Shu umera eye lash curler
2. Philosophy's amazing grace and 
3. DIor show mascara 

the B/E foundation Im not too fond of, maybe its coz I have combination skin...
I also forgot to mention T. Leclerc powder in banane







I also cant live without that.

Signature scents:
1. Chanel coco mademoiselle
2. D&G light blue
3. Glow
4.Dior hypnotic poison

I used to work in the cosmetic department of macy's also so you can imagine how much make-up I bought







</span>


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf+Jul 5 2005, 10:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


NO!!!!














Those is what my wife wears!!! LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78463
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oohhh!







ok...... hehehe


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What is MAC ? Sorry, never heard that name.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I've tried every make up there ever was :lol: Really







And I always go back to the one I started using 20 years ago JOE BLASCO fondation its made with bees waxs and it covers lightly or a little heavy if you need it I find its the best for me and I also am a skin cream try anything kind of person right now I'm using victory secrets skin care line for maturrre women















ps bless my mother she gave me her genes to have great skin and I have passed it on to my kids ,for teenagers they both boy and girl have beautiful skin


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jul 6 2005, 10:08 AM
> *What is MAC ? Sorry, never heard that name.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

MAC is a "hot" line of cosmetics... lots of towns don't have the line, though.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jul 6 2005, 09:08 AM
> *What is MAC ? Sorry, never heard that name.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

M*A*C

I love using Mac blush called Honour (Muted golden beige with gold shimmer, Frost). I think EVERYBODY should wear that over their favorite blush or by itself.

I love it! I love it! I love it. I haven't ventured out to try other products but I dont really need to if MAC is perfect for me. 

I have tried bare essentuals and they're not bad, but I think my sister gave me a foundation that's too light. Oh well, they don't sell it in TN anyway and I don't care to order makeup online unless I could try it on. If I didn't have MAC, I'd probably stick to Shiseido.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I use Bare Escentuals--just started and I love it--except it is soooo messy!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

If I did not have MAC I think i would go with Bobby Brown. They seem to have nearly the same procducts. Oh yeah and the Best thing with MAC if you save 5 or 6 empty lipstick cartons and bring it back you get a free lipstick. Since i have been using it for years. last year I got 5 free lipsticks







I usally buy two or three of there lipsticks at a time. They used to cost only 10.00 now they are like 15 - 16 bucks...


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone use those lipsticks that last all day? Cover Girl, Max Factor, and I believe L'oreal makes them (sp?) You put the color on wait a minute, then apply the "shine"?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jul 6 2005, 11:50 AM
> *Does anyone use those lipsticks that last all day? Cover Girl, Max Factor, and I believe L'oreal makes them (sp?) You put the color on wait a minute, then apply the "shine"?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78598*


[/QUOTE]

No I have not tried it becuse MAC had lipstick like this long time ago... i can rember the name of it... oh it is MATTE but basicly if you put on max lipstick so long as it is not a gloss type it should last all day unless you are eating oily foods.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jul 6 2005, 11:50 AM
> *Does anyone use those lipsticks that last all day? Cover Girl, Max Factor, and I believe L'oreal makes them (sp?) You put the color on wait a minute, then apply the "shine"?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78598*


[/QUOTE]
I was thinking about you and BE the other day...I'm glad it's going well for you. I use it almost exclusively. I do use OoO Regenerist under my Clinique DDL. Being an over 40 gal, I found most other moisturizers too thick for my thinning under eye skin. I love the OoO Regenerist serums. I finally got my mom to try BE and she loves it too! I think the hardest part is finding the correct foundation (or combination) for your skin tone. The key to BE is in the buff. Someone posted a photo of Bobby Brown's kabuki brush...that's one of my favorites. BE's kabuki is also nice. I don't like to look like I'm "made up", but I do like to look finished. For me BE fits that bill.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 6 2005, 09:48 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAC is a "hot" line of cosmetics... lots of towns don't have the line, though.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78568
[/B][/QUOTE]


OK Thanks. Found a few locations in Houston.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Jul 6 2005, 12:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking about you and BE the other day...I'm glad it's going well for you. I use it almost exclusively. I do use OoO Regenerist under my Clinique DDL. Being an over 40 gal, I found most other moisturizers too thick for my thinning under eye skin. I love the OoO Regenerist serums. I finally got my mom to try BE and she loves it too! I think the hardest part is finding the correct foundation (or combination) for your skin tone. The key to BE is in the buff. Someone posted a photo of Bobby Brown's kabuki brush...that's one of my favorites. BE's kabuki is also nice. I don't like to look like I'm "made up", but I do like to look finished. For me BE fits that bill.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78695
[/B][/QUOTE]

Saltymalty~
How funny-I just PM'd you-said I was thinking of you too!







Anyway I do LOVE the BE I never got my order in the mail so I went to ULTA and had the girl help me out with the colors--I love the Mineral Veil too-I also use the OoO Regenerist per your recommendation







- and I love that too! Do you use the BE eye shadows? An one more question







(lol) can you recommend something for under the eyes--I am getting dark circles under my eyes.....and I've been trying different concealers but haven't found one I really like yet. I love makeup and trying new things-but I think I will stick with BE for along time-thanks for the recommendation!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Jul 6 2005, 06:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Saltymalty~
How funny-I just PM'd you-said I was thinking of you too!







Anyway I do LOVE the BE I never got my order in the mail so I went to ULTA and had the girl help me out with the colors--I love the Mineral Veil too-I also use the OoO Regenerist per your recommendation







- and I love that too! Do you use the BE eye shadows? An one more question







(lol) can you recommend something for under the eyes--I am getting dark circles under my eyes.....and I've been trying different concealers but haven't found one I really like yet. I love makeup and trying new things-but I think I will stick with BE for along time-thanks for the recommendation!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78736
[/B][/QUOTE]
Do you use the Regenerist eye serum? I dot that under my eyes morning and night. Also, I use BE summer bisque (you can use either summer, or bisque) as my concealer. Usually, I do my foundation, blush, Mineral veil and follow up with a sweep of clear radiance just above the cheek bone. There is a very subtle sheen created by the clear radiance that seems to deflect the darkness of under eyes. If you pm me with what products you have, I can give you some tips on how to use them.


----------

